# Basic questions about interlock installation



## ryaneirich (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello,

I have a breaker panel as shown in the pictures, and there is no main disconnect that I am aware of (there is nothing but sheet metal behind the paper legend). I have two questions:

1. What are my options to LEGALLY hook up a generator to the house? I'm assuming I can't install an interlock kit where there is no main cut-off. If I were to buy a new electrical panel, I guess it wouldn't be insanely expensive, but I think that would probably be enough cost and effort that it wouldn't be worth it to me.

2. I really like the 2kw inverter generators out there because of their quietness, portability, and price/kw compared to the 1 and 3 kw variants from the same manufacturers. I am really looking at either the Briggs and Stratton one, or the Honda. However these all utilize 110v outlets. Can I hook up to my house w/o a 240v receptacle on the generator? All the hookups that I see are 240v. I only plan to run my fridge, a couple lights, gas furnace, and maybe my modem/router, none of which use 240v.

Your help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

This is probably a feeder panel. You probably have a main service disconnect out on a pedestal, or if attached to the outside wall of the home, attached to or under the meter box. If it's outside, you could have a licensed electrician wire in an exterior box with a 240 volt receptacle and two pole, single throw switch. As this would be on the load side of the service, it would not need to be service rated. (The circuit braker on the genset protects the flexible feeder and generator from overcurrent).

To tie in a generator connection, you would first need to find your service disconnect and start from there.

As far as the 240/120 volt question, to power through your existing service panel, you would need 240 volt breaker that has both poles tied together (if one leg trips, all power is cut). 

The only way to run just 120 volt power, is to run individual extension cords to specific appliances.


----------



## ryaneirich (Mar 22, 2016)

Well this is on the other side of the wall.... doesn't look like much to me. Do you think it's hiding somewhere else? I would think the house has a main cutoff, but I have yet to see it..

Thanks for you help!

Ryan


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Now I'm stomped. Your distribution panel is definitely a feeder panel, and not listed for service use (best I can tell). 

The difference is where equipment is rated for service, the panel & main disconnect, it's designed to withstand the full short circuit rating of the transformer out on the pole. Feeder equipment is not designed to withstand this huge current.

Also, all structures must have a main breaker to disconnect the building from electrical service. Both for servicing the electrical system and for emergencies. 

It's also unusual to see a panelboard with so many breakers. 

At this point, Im going to recommend you call in an electrician. Not just to see if you can add a generator, but to see if the existing installation is safe. 

Personally, as an inspector, if i was calked in, I would have my pen out and be ready to start writing.


----------



## ryaneirich (Mar 22, 2016)

Uh oh! Well for the record I don't think my inspector was all that great, so maybe it shouldn't surprise me. He did not catch another major code violation that I found out about later (lack of window in a bedroom). 

I might follow your advice. I won't have this house forever, so it would be nice to take care of it before it NEEDS to be done.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

I looked a little closer and this panel is NOT allowed to used for a dwelling (a home). It reads "suitable for use as service equipment when NOT used as a lighting and appliance branch circuit panelboard .... ".
That is exactly what it's being used for.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

ryaneirich said:


> I might follow your advice. I won't have this house forever, so it would be nice to take care of it before it NEEDS to be done.


Please do. There is no overcurrent device (main breaker) to trip and cut power under a fault condition. And the panelboard is not rated for service equipment.

Should a fault occur, the transformer on the pole will supply thousands of amperes at 240 volts. The weak link in all of this, is that panelboard. The panel would explode in a ball of fire (this is called an arc flash), and the surrounding construction would catch fire. I'm trying to frighten you into taking action as it is actually very dangerous.


----------



## ryaneirich (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow... If that's in fact the case, I am curious if that entitles me to anything since the inspector missed it.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

Had another outage the other night. It turns out the transformer that is located on my street blew, literally. We heard the "explosion" as the power went out. The transformer looked pretty burnt. It took the elec. company about 6 hours to get power restored.

I pulled out my generator, which hasn't been run in about 18 months, and it started right up and ran great. I run it on NG, so no problems with a fowled carb etc. I keep the battery on a charger and it was OK too. Used the elec starter and it kicked over right away. It ran for about 6 hours. I have a "GenTent" on it, which I needed due to a thunderstorm that came through. It rained pretty hard for about an hour and the generator kept running with no problems. I was a little concerned about not having enough ventilation with the tent on there, but it was OK. I'm still the only one on the street with a generator.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

SORRY, somehow I posted my update on the wrong thread.


----------

